# Help needed! world is crashing down around me!



## shayv (Sep 27, 2014)

hi there, after the last two weeks when my sister in law and cousin both gave birth to lovely baby girls, and my other cousin announced her four month pregnancy, my best friend decided to break to me she is pregnant. Already feeling rather low, and she had only just tried the once. dont get me wrong I am ecstatic for her, she deserves every happiness in the world. But it makes my world come crashing down. No matter how much I prep myself to wake up tomorrow and not think about it, all it takes is one announcement or one pregnant family or friend to call or txt talking about their baby/babies.

My parents and DH are great and sympathise but sometimes even their words are not enough??
I feel like the ground should just open up and swallow me, I am a poor excuse for a woman and my body is deceiving me!
Please pray for me.
:-(


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Ah Shayv   

It is so so hard when the people closest to us seem to have no trouble at all conceiving and we are here counting every day of every cycle..My 3 very best friends are pregnant at the moment. 30 weeks, 26 weeks & 7 weeks.
I don't doubt for a second that you are over the moon for your friends and it is important that they know they can share their joy with you. But its okay to be struggling too..You can't be superwoman and be fine with it all the time xx

But you certainly are NOT a poor excuse for a woman & your body just needs a little help thats all. 
Sending lots of positive thoughts to you. All the women on this website know exactly how you are feeling and we're here for you xx


----------



## shayv (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you ac-hopeful for your lovely kind words. No changes to my update waiting for af next week after third round on chlomid. I am major constipated (sorty tmi) and bloated. Chlomid has deff made me gain a few extra pounds, roll on monday to start my weightwatchers diet again. Hope your doing ok!


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Shauv,

Honey, we all have days when we feel like that, don't beat yourself up over it! I also hate myself when I feel like that, but I think at the end of the day it is only natural. It is such a touchy subject, and we all feel so emotional about it, it is normal to compare yourself to other people and feel like it us unfair and you also want to be happy. It doesn't make you a bad person!

Good luck with clomid! I hope it helps all of us 

Lizzy.


----------

